# Hoods Lake



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to fish Hoods Lake in Holmes County in the 70's and 80's. The lake was full of stumps but noted for its huge bluegills. Does anyone know if you can still pay to fish this lake, or are they developing lots along the lake for sale??
Thanks,


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I can still fish it. 

Seriously though. Ran and Robie Hood owned Hood Lake. They were my great Uncle and Aunt. One of their daughters lives in the house now and to my knowledge they don't allow public fishing there any more.

I have made many a memory there!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> I can still fish it.
> 
> Seriously though. Ran and Robie Hood owned Hood Lake. They were my great Uncle and Aunt. One of their daughters lives in the house now and to my knowledge they don't allow public fishing there any more.
> 
> I have made many a memory there!


Wow, Do they still catch the giant blue gills out of there? If you find out that they do allow pay fishing, please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

reelthrill said:


> Wow, Do they still catch the giant blue gills out of there? If you find out that they do allow pay fishing, please let me know.
> Thanks


I'm sure the big ones are still there! Not only did they have huge Bluegill but they had huge crappie and bass. The only thing with the bass was that they would get you hung up in those stumps.

I'll be sure to let you know if they ever open it back up.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I fish it all the time the bass are biting now great on zoom worms and lizards. I have not been able to catch any crappie yet but I am trying and it needs to warm up a little for the brim to really turn on. the water is high so the stumps are not so bad so bad i got around great out there this duck season.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> I fish it all the time the bass are biting now great on zoom worms and lizards. I have not been able to catch any crappie yet but I am trying and it needs to warm up a little for the brim to really turn on. the water is high so the stumps are not so bad so bad i got around great out there this duck season.


Do you have permission to fish it, or can pay to fish it? I also used to bass fish in there alot. I would like to try it again now that we have braided lines. Maybe I could get some out of the stumps.
Thanks!!


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Its all private but message me and we can try to line up a day and get out there and see if we cannot catch a few I have a 14ft aluminum boat I leave there its small but it works.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> Its all private but message me and we can try to line up a day and get out there and see if we cannot catch a few I have a 14ft aluminum boat I leave there its small but it works.


 Message sent


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Shirley still living in the house just across the dam?


----------

